# Another colour mutation- Painted turtle



## expansa1 (Jan 8, 2008)

This season we've hatched out approximately 95 Painted turtles from 10 clutches from the same pair of Painted turtles. I have never heard or known of any other species laying this many clutches in any given season.

Obviously being worried about her over doing it, I have separated them and put him in the sin bin on a number of occasions to give her a rest, but she keeps producing clutches. Normally 1 clutch hatches as she is laying another one and sometimes there are 2 clutches in the incubator at any given time. She is extremely healthy and her condition is excellent! She breeds in a 5ft tank and when we see her scratching on her turtle basking area we take her out and put her in a tub of river sand. She commences laying immediately. Only last night she laid another 10 eggs.

Below is a pic of 3 from her last clutch and a pic of a yellow colour morph Painted turtle without any red colouration beside one of it's siblings. This year has been incredible with twin hypomelanistic Krefft's turtles, this yellow colour morph Painted turtle and the 2 headed turtle;. Must be the water!


----------



## Bruizer22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh wow, they are so cute!!. What luck you have had this year. Congratulations


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

thats awsome craig, wanna bottle some of that water and send it down my way


----------



## Full3R (Jan 8, 2008)

as a rough estimation how many eggs all up have u had layed/hatched from all species rounded up?


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Full3R said:


> as a rough estimation how many eggs all up have u had layed/hatched from all species rounded up?




This year so far 650. Since I was 8, around 15,000- 20,000


----------



## warren63 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats amazing number of eggs, you must be doing something right


----------



## itbites (Jan 8, 2008)

gorgeous turtles mate


----------



## Full3R (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm im gunna make it that if i ever want turtles, your the man


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 8, 2008)

congrats craig awesome looking painteds


----------



## Kitah (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice looking turtles there! nice going, and it sounds like you had a fantastic year with these guys

quick questions... can you get these guys on a standard QLD licence, or do you need a special one, and how much do painteds generally go for? seen these a couple of times before, and i believe theyre my favourite aussie turtle in appearances, and wouldnt mind getting one at some stage..


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 8, 2008)

ben1200 said:


> congrats craig awesome looking painteds



Thanks everyone! Painteds are my favourite turtle. Great pets and very interactive. Love lying on the lounge watching their antics. Beats the TV unless theres a good show on Animal Planet.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Kratos (Jan 8, 2008)

They look awesome craig, will you be selling any of these?


----------



## jordo (Jan 8, 2008)

They don't call them painted for nothing


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 8, 2008)

got yourself a little baby factory there..


----------



## Packages (Jan 9, 2008)

That's awesome Craig! Is that a tiny bit of red i see on its lip? The turtle looks to be almost completely lacking red pigment, which would suggest it could possibly be anerythristic, but that tiny bit on the lip might suggest otherwise. In any case that is an awesome hatchy and no doubt something exciting for the future! Congratulations!


----------



## arbok (Jan 9, 2008)

Full3R said:


> Hmmm im gunna make it that if i ever want turtles, your the man


 
wow i second that, thoughs are amazing turtles mate great job!


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 9, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Very nice looking turtles there! nice going, and it sounds like you had a fantastic year with these guys
> 
> quick questions... can you get these guys on a standard QLD licence, or do you need a special one, and how much do painteds generally go for? seen these a couple of times before, and i believe theyre my favourite aussie turtle in appearances, and wouldnt mind getting one at some stage..



They are a restricted species BUT you can keep 2 of a restricted species on a normal recreational wildlife licence. So the short answer is yes, you are allowed to keep 2 of them.

They sell for $200 each. Mine are the most colourful ones available. Some people are selling them for $175 and they look more like a Krefft's turtle than a Painted, without any red markings at all.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Packages said:


> That's awesome Craig! Is that a tiny bit of red i see on its lip? The turtle looks to be almost completely lacking red pigment, which would suggest it could possibly be anerythristic, but that tiny bit on the lip might suggest otherwise. In any case that is an awesome hatchy and no doubt something exciting for the future! Congratulations!



You could be right. I'll keep an eye on his chin strap to see if the red develops.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kratos said:


> They look awesome craig, will you be selling any of these?



Yes, all of the Painteds are for sale. I have 10 that I keep myself and all the others are for sale.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## mightymike (Jan 9, 2008)

can you get these bad boys in melb?


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Another fan of True Romance I see. One of my favourite all time Quentin Tarantino movies!
I really couldn't tell you if you can keep them down there. You'll have to contact DEH (Department of Environment & Heritage) to get the answer.

Anyone from VIC know if Painted turtles can be kept down there?


----------



## Jules (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like they're a class 2 in NSW. "Emydura subglobosa"? Might have to upgrade. What does the top of they're shell look like? Have you got a mass shot of them?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 10, 2008)

how big do they get?

they look absolutely stunnning!!


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Jules,
I don't have a mass shot of them showing the carapace just ones of the plastron.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## scorps (Jan 10, 2008)

hey exspansa got any of the adults


----------



## Jules (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice one. Brings a smile to my face looking at those little guys. I'll have to get one eventually. Maybe next year.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> how big do they get?
> 
> they look absolutely stunnning!!



Not very big. My adult female that has laid 95 eggs this year is and lives in a 5ft tank. She is 18.8cm and will probably grow to just over 20cm.

Sure are stunning


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

scorps said:


> hey exspansa got any of the adults



Yes I have 4 adults. 2 pair.


----------



## dee4 (Jan 10, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> Another fan of True Romance I see. One of my favourite all time Quentin Tarantino movies!
> I really couldn't tell you if you can keep them down there. You'll have to contact DEH (Department of Environment & Heritage) to get the answer.
> 
> Anyone from VIC know if Painted turtles can be kept down there?



We don't appear to be able to keep them in Vic, they don't show up on the list.

Gee them last ones are almost an irradescent red:shock: Very nice indeed..

Cheers Rob


----------



## herptrader (Jan 10, 2008)

There is no mention of "Painted Turtle" or "subglobosa" on the Victorian schedules... which generally means that they cannot be kept by private herpers in Victoria.

Bit of a bummer!


----------



## ldheav (Jan 10, 2008)

craig do u ever sell them over ten cm shl


----------



## mertle (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have a pic of them as adults??

How about in SA can we keep them here??


----------



## herptrader (Jan 10, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> They sell for $200 each. Mine are the most colourful ones available. Some people are selling them for $175 and they look more like a Krefft's turtle than a Painted, without any red markings at all.




So are they a sub species of Kreffts? Kreffts are schedule 3 in Victoria :lol:

The other issue for Victorians is that turtles with a carapace length of less than 100mm cannot be traded.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

ldheav said:


> craig do u ever sell them over ten cm shl



No I don't keep them long enough. The demand for hatchlings has been pretty high.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

herptrader said:


> So are they a sub species of Kreffts? Kreffts are schedule 3 in Victoria :lol:
> 
> The other issue for Victorians is that turtles with a carapace length of less than 100mm cannot be traded.




No they're not a sub-species of Murrays(I think you meant). They are Emydura subglobosa subglobosa.


----------



## k_sheep (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't heard of this breed, and was initially concerned they were like painted fish (ie fish hideously cruelly subjected to injections of fluorescent dye very likely to kill them and greatly reduce their survival - pah!). I'm so glad to see this isn't the case!

I'll have to do some research, I'm still trying to decide what breed to get to go with my brisbane river turtle.


----------

